# i need some advice regarding my cats weeping eye and swollen



## ruthie123 (Nov 6, 2006)

face.

i noticed on friday the side of my cats face was slightly swollen right by the side of his nose where the whiskers are.

when i touched it he flinched and jumped off my lap - i have not been able to have a good look in his mouth as its obviously painful and i dont want to hurt him

he has been ok over the weekend eating and drinking but tonight he seems very depressed he has eaten and drank a fair amount of cat milk but he just wants to be left alone and his eye has started to weep - the fluid from his eye has a brown tint.

i am so worried as usually he purs evenn if you just look at him but no amount of petting will make him purr.

he also has his head down a lot and seems to shiver.

i will be taking him to the vets tomorrow but i am so worried he wont make it through the night - i cant take him now as i have no car and my husband working away about a 3 hour drive. i am also 7 mnths pregnant and have a young six year old to look after.

has anyone encountered these type of problems.

i wory so much as i lost his brother hero last year through cancer and i am so afraid the same thing is happening again.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

I have no idea what it could be. The only things I can think of would be some sort of infection in his mouth or an abcess. If it were my cat I would take him to the vet right away. However, I worry about my kitties alot and won't take any chances. Because you said this has been going on for a few days, he is shivering, not eating or drinking normally, acting depresssed, seems in pain, and you feel he is bad enough to not make it throught the night, 8O I would find away to get him to the vet. I would hop in a cab with the six year old and take him to an emergency vet. 

That is just what I would do. :? Maybe someone else will have better advice.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like he might have an abscess (seems like a tooth might be likely) or something similar to a sinus infection (if cats have sinus'). The shivering is probably due to a fever. I suspect he's in a fair amount of pain by the way he's behaving. I would try to get him in today if at all possible.


----------



## ruthie123 (Nov 6, 2006)

he has eaten and drank a fair bit since i posted 
and has purred since - it does sound like an abscess as noticed he dribbled a tiny amount of diluted blood


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Cats often purr when in pain. I would get him in ASAP. Good luck!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yup, it is thought that cats will purr when they're in pain to comfort themselves. He's in pain and the longer it goes on, the more chance for the infection to spread and become more complicated (and expensive) to treat. I would find a way to the vet today.


----------

